# Gastric Ulcer Supplements



## LadyLuck1 (19 June 2008)

My horse has been diagnosed with Gastric Ulcers. He is on the Gastro Guard for 4-6 weeks which has made a huge difference to his behaviour.  I am keen to prevent the ulcers from coming back.  I have therefore put him on a calmer to help relieve stress, I am ensuring he has permanent access to food of some nature and I am using probiotics. In addition I was wondering about a Gastric supplement specific for the prevention of ulcers. Has anyone got any recommendations?? Thanks


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 June 2008)

I'd get straight on to Coligone. Their product is fantastic and recommended by vets for exactly the symptoms you describe. You can contact Kate for all the details - she is MD (or something like that) with Coligone - as she is also a member of this Forum. She is Harry's_mum I think (will check) and her siggy strip is Coligone Kate.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 June 2008)

Lady Luck - the Coligone lady user name is H's mum


----------



## cheeky girl (19 June 2008)

Also as well feed, flip I've forgotten the name but I have a bag in my car, Red Mill something or other cubes formulated specially for horses who have suffered with gastric ulcers. 
I'll check in the morning but I feed this along with coligone


----------



## Archee (20 June 2008)

I was recommended Equine America's U-Guard.  Touch wood it seems to be working on my mare who is prone to ulcers.  She also gets winergy equilibrium feed.


----------



## spaniel (20 June 2008)

Coligone.....I have recently witnessed a horse which has been classified as dangerous for the last 2 years, seriously heading for a bullet, who would eat you, kick you and demolish walls wth her behaviour.

Vet came as things really got to the stage where she was a danger to herself.  Diagnosed gastric ulcers.

We got her onto Coligone and I am not joking, within 24 hours she is like a different animal.

Please get hold of H's Mum (Kate) and speak to her.

I cannot sing the praises of this product range highly enough.


----------



## Heidi1 (20 June 2008)

Another vote for Coligone, brilliant, speak to H's mum.


----------



## CheziBrown (20 June 2008)

Yep another vote for Coligone, speak to H's Mum or go on www.coligone.co.uk


----------



## Nari (20 June 2008)

My vets recommend Equine America's U-Gard &amp; one of them who has a horse with ulcers uses it herself. Very good stuff &amp; mine finds it very palatable.


----------



## air78 (21 June 2008)

U guard plus is very good.


----------



## dressagecrazy (22 June 2008)

I tried Coligone for my WB with ulcers &amp; whilst my horse seemed happier it wasnt doing enough i tried it for 4 months so i did give it a good go. It was fab for my TB who suffers from scouring occasionally it really helped him.

The one that has really turned my horse around is Gastri X from Hilton Herbs, it has been an absolute god send. My horse is so so much better &amp; has a totally different attitude now because he's comfortable.  It took around 3-4 weeks before the differance was noticable but it was a big differance.


----------



## LadyLuck1 (22 June 2008)

Thanks guys this has really helped point me in the right direction.  I really feel prevention is the best option as since he has started his initial treatment on Gastro guard he has been the most fantastic horse to work with, a huge difference in his behavior.  So when the medication finishes I want to put him on something to keep him happy.  Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## 2021 (24 June 2008)

Can i just ask what signs your horse was giving for  you to think he has got them? vet thinks mine might have it????


----------



## H's mum (24 June 2008)

Horses vary in their symptoms but generally they tend to lose weight or struggle to hold weight as their appetite reduces (They can also begin to crib/wind suck) - they can become very bad tempered and nappy - don't like being groomed or girthed - they lose condition and overall well being - However sometimes it can be as subtle as their performance dropping off, backing off the leg, and not willing to work as they have done previously.  Hope this helps?
Kate x


----------



## LadyLuck1 (24 June 2008)

My horse had vey subtle symptoms.  Fatigue and lack of performance probably the most consistent.  No lack of appitite, a sudden loss of condition which resolved when he was turned away for a couple of months (this was prior to diagnosis). Occassions of profuse sweating during travelling or light work which is not normal for him.  CHewing fence posts now and again.  All very subtle signs but I knew that something just wasnt quite right.  He also had some other signs in his blood that the vets took, not sure if this is usual or not.  I hope this helps


----------



## H's mum (25 June 2008)

Yes those  are all signs of gastric discomfort - Has your vet recommended anything - PM me if you prefer.
Kate x


----------



## 2021 (12 July 2008)

My horse has all of the above someone has mentioned it hanks for listing those few signs am definately going to look into this


----------

